# Quick change Tool Post



## wrmiller (Jul 12, 2013)

I will be needing a AXA sized tool post soon. I was wondering if someone knows of a decent import? I would love an Aloris, but if I can get decent accuracy/rigidity for less money I will. I have other things I need to buy for my new toy. TIA.  

Bill


----------



## stevecmo (Jul 12, 2013)

I have a Phase II wedge type that I'm happy with.  Enco sells them for around $185 if I remember correctly.

Steve


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 12, 2013)

The Phase II on my 9X is very nice and the A2Z on my 7X is also very nice too.  I would look at both of those suppliers web pages to see how they compare to Aloris.  I seem to remember that Aloris was usually much higher for there stuff for some reason.

Bob


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'll check into the Phase II and A2Z offerings.


----------



## ranch23 (Jul 12, 2013)

Try lost creek machine and small tools.com. At small tools ask for a mouse pad.


----------



## Ray C (Jul 12, 2013)

I have a great AXA set from Jeff at "tools4cheap.net".  Have had it for several years and couldn't possiby think why I'd need a better or different one.


Ray


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks Ray, already bookmarked the website.


----------



## gtiworks (Jul 14, 2013)

I bought a SHARS (AXA #100 copy) quick tool post on Ebay for $51.00 (total cost) and it works great on my Logan 400 Lathe. I had to mill the base mount to fit the logan slot. I have been using it regularly and it works great. You can see the modified mount (CAD drawing) and photos of the SHARS Tool Post on my GrabCAD account.

http://grabcad.com/library/logan-400-lathe-tool-base-mount-1

Take your time and cruise the eBay tool post listings. You'll find some good buys, like I did.


----------

